# Any good free Wifi Analyzer??



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking for any good wifi analyzer/sniffer to troubleshoot my home network. Any advise guys?? 


Thanks!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks very much man!!! that works for me


----------

